# Redneck Fishing



## Genius (Jun 24, 2014)

The Original Redneck Fishing Tournament - Official Home
https://www.originalredneckfishingtournament.com/


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd love to see that. It's all good fun till someone gets hurt...


----------



## Frank R (Jun 24, 2014)

You could combine fishing with skeet shooting. 

Just sayin'.


----------

